# Snake enclosure



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

So I'm wanting to build a new snake rack and just hoping can people point me in the direction for some good material.

I have been looking around and seen the price of cut to size melamine is huge, I don't want to use mdf as my current rack is made from it. I have seen what looks like chipboard at a fair price but then I'm wo during what to paint it with. I'm aware its low VOC paint I am wanting.

If there's a small price difference I would love a metal one but, let's be real it will be a big price difference. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Drop @retic666 a PM. He was developing a metal rack system at a very realistic price...

Like most things the shortage of building materials has pushed prices up. I paid £30 for an 8 x 4 sheet of 9mm ply the other week. If making it out of wood then I guess it's down to personal preferences, for me painted chipboard would look tacky... I would look at other melamine options that may work out cheaper. I built my rack, and several vivs form a cut down wardrobe carcase and additional shelves from B&Q. At the time the walnut effect was being phased out so offered at a discount price. The carcase was just £20 and cheaper than a single 8' length of 600mm wide white melamine board. From memory, I think it cost me less than £60 by the time I had purchased additional shelving packs. Ika do similar, look for PAX range of carcasses and shelving. It would give you a rack for around £120 - £150 plus the cost of the tubs. It would also look like a piece of furniture


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

To give you some idea, this was a unit I made for my daughter. 100cm x 40cm x 35cm, in a Beech effect, awaiting the glass to be added. From memory cost £45 for the carcase and £15 for a twin shelf pack. As the carcase was too deep, I took the panels to my local B&Q with the receipt and they cut them down for me without charge... I think the complete unit with glass and tracking came in around £70-£75


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty amazing @Malc


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I've managed to find an picture of the rack


















The 10 tubs are Woolco large shoe boxes, £3 each, then there are smaller tubs underneath. I routed the underside of each shelf to take a LED light strip so I could provide a photo period for the snakes, and so I could also see them.

Hope that gives you some inspiration


----------

